# HGH -- Sub-Q or Intra-Muscular?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so got some HGH here, not gonna use until my training / diet is better but i was just thinking... every time i see a post regarding it, its usually people jabbing Sub-Q in to the stomach area... many seem to think that it will burn local fat, im not too convinced of this tbh.

A trusted Dr stated that all his patients, for whatever reason they are using HGH he recommends IM as more of the HGH will be utilised, apparently unless you're a very very low bf% then its likely you'll lose some in the fat which will not be absorbed, and when this happens many get a sore patch for a few days as its broken down in the fat (is is co-incidence that so many people are reporting this now)

I shoot IM in to the delts / bi's / tri's / quads... anywhere tbh no pain with a slin pin

How do you prefer to shoot?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I usually inject sub-q into stomach (kinda stick to what I know) but I have been reading that it is better absorbed via IM like you stated, might try the delt tonight before bed. Generally speaking I don't have any red blotchy patches or pain from injecting sub-q in stomach. 

Does anyone have any hgh uptake difference data between sub-q and IM administration???

Another thing that is getting to me is CTS, before it wasn't an issue but since I have been back on the test and lifting and pushing harder in the gym, my bl00dy hands and forearms tend to fail for grip before I've hit all my reps and sets... :cursing:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Does anyone have any hgh uptake difference data between sub-q and IM administration???


I don't think there is any solid data on it because i have been searching, but if you think about it.. IM there is no where for it to go, and within an hour the liquid will of been absorbed completely, it may not be quite as optimal with Sub-Q but then again im no Dr


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

well ive only done sub-q in stomach, but i tell yuou what the fat has come off everywhere but must be just the hgh itself and only been on a month.

have been training hard tho and im not cutting carbs, i usually bloat up on carbs and look fat. ive put on 1 stone and lost fat ,im also cycling test,tri-tren and deca.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I usually inject sub-q into stomach (kinda stick to what I know) but I have been reading that it is better absorbed via IM like you stated, might try the delt tonight before bed. Generally speaking I don't have any red blotchy patches or pain from injecting sub-q in stomach.
> 
> Does anyone have any hgh uptake difference data between sub-q and IM administration???
> 
> Another thing that is getting to me is CTS, before it wasn't an issue but since I have been back on the test and lifting and pushing harder in the gym, my bl00dy hands and forearms tend to fail for grip before I've hit all my reps and sets... :cursing:


there's no difference in bio-availability between sub-q and IM; IV is 100% available, and fast, and some do that.. but its not pleasant in my books..

CTS indicates to high a dose of HGH....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> there's no difference in bio-availability between sub-q and IM; *IV* is 100% available, and fast, and some do that.. but its not pleasant in my books..
> 
> CTS indicates to high a dose of HGH....


Lol i know a german guy who is well known on some forums used to carry around preloaded HGH needles in a chill pack... while he was in work he would shoot 2iu IV every 4 hours or so.... we all used to call him a junkie for admitting it, thats pretty shocking lol... especially since he was less than 200lbs, he also was shooting peptides so was on like 8 jabs a day in total as he spread them out too


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i know a german guy who is well known on some forums used to carry around preloaded HGH needles in a chill pack... while he was in work he would shoot 2iu IV every 4 hours or so.... we all used to call him a junkie for admitting it, thats pretty shocking lol... especially since he was less than 200lbs, he also was shooting peptides so was on like 8 jabs a day in total as he spread them out too


think i know who you mean here lol from muscletalk and ug muscle ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> think i know who you mean here lol from muscletalk and ug muscle ?


Yes mate NR... nice guy and in good shape but no need for carrying 8 loaded slin pins around and shooting IV in public toilets :lol:


----------

